# GOP vs Hillary ad



## oldfireguy (Jun 23, 2005)

Consider this potential ad:

1. Hillary responding to interviewer's recent question on "honesty". "Well, I've always TRIED to tell the truth".
2. Photo of Hillary (age 27) with DOJ democrat boss. His statement to the effect: I fired her because she is a liar, and dishonest.
3. Hillary stating that the accusations against her husband are "unfounded, and a vast right-wing conspiracy".
4. Split screen. On left Hillary stating that her airplane took enemy fire while landing. Right screen showing the 11 year old girl giving her a teddy bear at the landing location (supposedly under fire).
5. Hillary stating the Benghazi incident was caused by an anti Islamic video.
6. Back to the interview, where the questioner challenged her "wiggle room" response.
7. End at Benghazi hearing, Hillary states, "what does it really matter?"

If honesty and integrity do not matter to you.......vote Hillary.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

> If honesty and integrity do not matter to you.......vote Hillary.


You were doing good until that last sentence. That could get her a lot of liberal votes. :rollin:


----------



## Ron Gilmore (Jan 7, 2003)

Plainsman said:


> > If honesty and integrity do not matter to you.......vote Hillary.
> 
> 
> You were doing good until that last sentence. That could get her a lot of liberal votes. :rollin:


They don't hear any of that stuff, she will if things look tough be offering free college like Bernie to get the votes. There is a reason that the party starts with a D, as they depend on them being Dumb when they vote!!!


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

I don't know.....I've seen a lot of dumb Republicans. Especially in this state with the Republicans running everything....kind of a political wasteland/desert. :rollin:


----------



## Ron Gilmore (Jan 7, 2003)

Oh I don't disagree on that Ken!! It is why I was so glad to see Burgum jump in, but after watching the debate, Becker seems to see the issues of cronyism as well. However his fix is more power to the LEG!!!


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Ron Gilmore said:


> Oh I don't disagree on that Ken!! It is why I was so glad to see Burgum jump in, but after watching the debate, Becker seems to see the issues of cronyism as well. However his fix is more power to the LEG!!!


More power to the legislature is like trying to put out a fire with gasoline. I dislike democrats and republicans. Do you have to have an IQ under 70 and be dishonest to be a politician? In all seriousness I have listened to some of those legislators and I would like to see their elementary school grades. I often ask myself if they dropped out about third grade. Seriously I am not trying to be a smart a$$. I think they get elected not because of any ability other than they can run their mouth on an on and some people mistake that for intelligence.


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

Plainsman.....

It is the sad state of our country. The loudest and most brash is what people want or think will get stuff done. Intelligence is getting thrown out the window.


----------



## zogman (Mar 20, 2002)

In case you missed this on Fox News!
This is incredible! Please watch, as she say's it all!






This seems like a good place to post this . Apply mostly to RINOS.


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

zogman said:


> In case you missed this on Fox News!
> This is incredible! Please watch, as she say's it all!
> 
> 
> ...


Wow......lets hammer the Republican establishment Especially Mitt Romney.... :bop: :bop: :bop:


----------



## Habitat Hugger (Jan 19, 2005)

In terms of honesty I doubt any party has any more of it than the other! Both of their leading candidates dipsticks are showing the " add honesty" notches! 
Terrible state of affairs, IMHO! I can't ever bring myself to vote for Hillary, though I'd die before voting for a jack-burrow like Trump! Probably the absolute most unqualified in every presidential quality than any presidential candidate in the history of the country! Yep, even Obama....much worse, IMO though I'll agree to disagree with anyone.
Still think I'll do a write in of my dogs name- - at least she's personable, inoffensive and absolutely honest ....... except when she gets into the garbage or when she retrieves someone else's pheasant to me rather than the real shooter! She ought to know by now I never hit anything anyway! LOL


----------



## oldfireguy (Jun 23, 2005)

Now the DFL responding ad.....if Trump wins nomination.
Various clips of establishment Republicans criticizing Trump. Failure. Out of touch. Bigot. Not qualified. Dishonest.
DFL ends ad with. "Don't take our word for it. Take theirs."
Some independent needs to change their legal name to "None of the Above", and get on the ballot.
They would win.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Yes HH I'll have to disagree that Trump is worse than Obama. I would perhaps vote for Putin before Obama. Obama doesn't do everything wrong by accident. 
There is o ly one candidate that will not make me such to vote for, and he isn't perfect. That is Cruz. The problem I have with him is that he is for giving fed public land to the States. That would be a disaster for sportsmen. I think the estimate for Montana to manage that land is $265 million. States can't afford that and would sell it off, mostly to ranchers. There goes hunting.


----------



## oldfireguy (Jun 23, 2005)

IF brokered GOP convention. Establishment could point out that none of current candidates earned the majority support of voters. Draft of Condoleezza Rice. Kasich as VP. Cruz to be nominated to SCOTUS.
Hillary vs Rice? No contest.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Trump and Cruz have 70% of the vote. People are voting more against the establishment than they are for their candidate. That is especially true for Trump. Most of the late votes went for Cruz. If not for early voting he would have at least one more state. I think if the establishment tries to put in one of their puppets there will be a real crap storm. The establishment is still in a state of denial. The awakening is going to be a nightmare for them, and they deserve it. They have betrayed all they claim to represent.


----------

